# M&P 40c



## bigsal0009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just got my permit, and just picked up a M&P 40c. Just wondering your guys' thoughts on the firearm and also what is a good self defense round and grain that you all are using. any input on cheap ammo sites or also good accesories like holsters or add ons people are using. any and all input is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Doesn't add much but all the reviews I have read from the owners have stated its an excellent firearm....congrats on your new pistol....safe shooting ....JJ


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i bought three m&p 40c, one with crimson trace laser one without and one for my daughter which she used and got 100% on her concealed carry permit in arizona. they are all about four years old and look and function like brand new. one of mine has about 8000 rounds through it and was used to make my avatar at about 25 feet. they are a great trustworthy gun and you made an excellent choice. dicks sporting goods has sale once in a while on ammo, about $16-18 box of 50 remington 180 grain. i'm sure there are better deals around if you look around.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

My 40c is my favorite gun to shoot and carry. Its not the cheapest to shoot, but I jump on ammo sales when they come around. Also, I'm waiting on a Storm Lake 9mm conversion to save a little money at the range. On average, a box of 50 .40 cal runs me about $16-18. I carry Hydra-Shocks as my defense rounds. Good stuff..


----------

